# Field Coats vs Show Coats?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe that show coats are heavier...longer, more full.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Show dogs coats are thicker and longer... Field lines are shorter(very soft) and thinner.... If you look at the 2 redheads in my sig there field lines.....Abbie in the first picture is show lines.....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Show dogs coats are thicker and longer... Field lines are shorter(very soft) and thinner.... If you look at the 2 redheads in my sig there field lines.....Abbie in the first picture is show lines.....


 
I love my man Hooties coat!...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Mary has the best of both lines in that crew of hers. Just take a peek.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NZ dogs have UK show coats, which are not like American show OR field coats lol


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> NZ dogs have UK show coats, which are not like American show OR field coats lol


Ah, so there IS a difference in the two!! 

This is his G. Grandfather... New Page 1


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful doggies. Is Bailey's coat similar?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

UK dogs have a different coat type, usually, than American show dogs. It's more like a field dog for sure in *texture* though rarely, if ever in color. UK dogs are light colored with a silkier and often wavier and thinner coat. US show dogs have very thick, plush, usually straight coats. All are beautiful in their ways!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree, the gold is actually in their heart, not in their coat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Absolutely! I love Chrissy's long curls tho... she's such a cutie...


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys still got alot of puppy fluff, but his back is starting to look like this...










I talked to the owner of his father last night and she said his colour will be like his dads, and shes bringing him next week so I can meet him!  

So Bailey has a UK show coat?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Rascal is from show lines but her coat is more typical of the dogs from long ago. It's dense and water repellent and has a nice undercoat but she does not have the long feathering. She is over 2 years old and has yet to produce a bib. Not everyone likes her or her type. But she is probably more correct than most dogs out there winning...including my own boy Jesse. HOw's that for honesty  One thing no one can ever accuse me of is "Kennel blindness" I am so picky about everything I own. I have only found one other breeder whom I have ever bought puppies from, that tells me if I am not happy then spay/neuter and place them in wonderful pet homes....that would be Rascal's breeder. She calls me several times a year and asks how Rascal is doing. Next puppy I purchase will definitely be from her...hint...this fall...YIPPEEE!!!! She called this past weekend when I really needed some good news 

Sorry...lost track of the thread...put down that glass of wine Sue :uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I LOVE Rascal and I think she rocks... she is exactly the type I am wild crazy about, which is why I am still waiting for you to send her to me. If I can't have her, then at least send me a puppy.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love both types of coats and all of the color variations! Although I do think that Jenna's show coat sheds much more than Brandy's shorter, field coat. Is that just my imagination?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What is Rascal's K9data link? I should just go to your site... yeah, man I need to not be such a lazy you know what


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Sorry...lost track of the thread...put down that glass of wine Sue :uhoh:


That is funny!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Next puppy I purchase will definitely be from her...hint...this fall...YIPPEEE!!!! She called this past weekend when I really needed some good news
> 
> Sorry...lost track of the thread...put down that glass of wine Sue :uhoh:


I guess you were depressed over Green Boy? Glad you found another breeder to purchase another puppy from.......new litter, new puppy, .....you will be busy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the American type,better than the english.i love the red heads and you just don't find them,in Europe.I love both show and field but the field would have a slight preference cos my golden is considered a field and they are suppose to be more active.


----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

His adult coat is coming in......that is why it appears a different color & texture!! Your little boy is growing up!!!




MisterBailey said:


> Baileys still got alot of puppy fluff, but his back is starting to look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like the USA type dogs too, personally... Priska is a beauty! She is like my Keira  Red heads are nice and fiesty!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I like all Goldens... I just have a thing for redheads. Good thing C has red hair.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all goldens, light and dark. They all look great to me. I have always had red goldens but would take any color


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

GottaBeGoldens said:


> His adult coat is coming in......that is why it appears a different color & texture!! Your little boy is growing up!!!


Awww, does he HAVE to?! lol. Hes growing up too fast! Its interesting seeing his siblings at obedience. He has more of his adult coat than the others, but they look slightly larger (but its more because they are fluffier so look bigger, if you know what I mean). All the dogs at the club are really light coloured. There is 1 or 2 that are slightly darker, but not much. 

Theres even one that looks white, and on its hip it has a black spot! and a puppy in the class has a crescent moon shape on its side. Its sooo cute!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Both of the Goldens I have had have been dark. I think I am partical to the red heads.

Here are a few pictures of Abby.

Heidi


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

GottaBeGoldens said:


> I guess you were depressed over Green Boy? Glad you found another breeder to purchase another puppy from.......new litter, new puppy, .....you will be busy!


Depressed??? I don't get depressed. Saturday night I heard that a dog I admire passed away. He was like one of my own and belongs to a close friend of mine. 

Don't understand WHY you used the "mad" icon...what do you have to be mad about?? I think I can handle a litter and a new puppy. I don't spend all day on the forum so I think I will have plenty of time on my hands. Like you said, everything happens for a reason and this was fate


----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Don't understand WHY you used the "mad" icon...what do you have to be mad about??


You're right ....I'M NOT mad....:smooch:.......


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I have one Golden with the field coat and one with the show coat and SOME differences I have noticed is that the show coat sheds a LOT more. And when they get muddy the field coat after drying you cannot tell they were muddy not so with the show coat but they are both BEAUTIFUL!!


----------

